

Show HN: docs for Mixture, running on Mixture - husky
http://docs.mixture.io/

======
Hansi
How about something that explains what Mixture actually is in a nice concise
manner?

~~~
ummjackson
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=90GNrEZk9Yc)

~~~
Hansi
A 5 minute youtube video is not concise. If I can't get it in two-three
sentences I'll just assume whoever worked on it is not smart enough to
understand people (or at least articilate the purpose of the product) and
therefore not smart enough to build a product I want to use.

